# Feral Flocks around the World



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

I noticed something I thought might interest some fellow feral pigeon lovers.

I think feral pigeons in different countries look different.

I noticed this when I came to live in Thailand. Here are some examples, and I would be interested to hear from anyone who have been to other countries and seem feral flocks, if they think they differed from the birds in their home country.

UK. The birds were stocky, large, and came in all colours, but mostly dark birds.

Thailand, The birds are much samller, and many have short feathers on their legs and feet. Not many dark birds, lots of blue bar, reds and birds with white in their feathers.

America, Birds seemed large, but slim and streamlined shape, with long legs, many having bright red legs and brighter longish slim beaks. Seemed to be a lot of chequred pattern birds. 

Anyone else noticed anything? Could the birds be adapting into their different climates and maybe in the future change into new sub speicies?


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention the flock in America I saw was in California.


----------

